# 66' hood scoops



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Got to prepping my original hood scoop for paint today. I decided to sand it smooth and try polishing it to get a stainless steel effect to match the stainless trim on the car. Heres what i came up with, still need to hit it with xxx steel wool to clean up the mask edges, the black is semi-gloss think i will expose a thin line of aluminum on the leading edge to outline the black. Wish someone made stainless steel bumpers...:cool


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I think i like it, maybe a nice coat of satin clear to finish it off an keep it from tarnishing.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cool idea - good job :cheers

Bear


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Say, aren't you running drag bags on your car? Are you running 1 or 2, and how do you like them?

I'm thinking on the Power Tour since I'll have the trunk loaded with crap, I might want some additional 'capacity' in the rear springs.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes Bear they work great for load leveling and taking the bounce and roll out i am running two, keep the drivers side at around 12lbs. and passengers at 8 to get the lean out. plumb them separate so you can adjust individually. I always jack it at the frame put around 15 in and let pressure out once the weights on them.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Heavy*

That scoop looks, like, totally groovy, man!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks G need to grind out the slots to make it Ram Air functional then it will be Groovy...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks cool, I love the look of polished and satin finished raw metal. 

You could Scotch brite the bumpers ya know.....But once you go there, there's no turning back. You could do fibreglass bumpers and paint em' silver though.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thinking about doing the bumpers, they are original and have a bit of peppering in the chrome anyways. I love the look of stainless and the Tempest has no shortage of it. Seen them brush out the bumpers on an old Cadillac on Fast and Loud and it looked pretty cool. Also saw an episode where Foose did SS stripes in silver then brushed the silver with sandpaper and a block before clearcoating, looked just like stainless. Heres a shot of it in the new hood, think it will look good against the blue.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd love to see that in person!! :cheers


----------



## Chazz (Mar 8, 2010)

That looks real sharp. Neat idea!


----------

